# 04 sentra handleing on highway



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

is any one else having a hard time driving at highway speeds? im not sure if the car is just really light....it seems to sway left to right. the alignment is all good. the car is almost one year old. any ideas???could it be the tires?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

What speeds?

Problems in order of likelyhood:
The road itself
Your Tires (pressure, wear, rating, age)
Alignment/Rims
Wind

its most likely one of the above.... unless we're talking about 85+ mph I would guess that your tires are either old/bad/worn or you could have a bent rim. Assuming that your alignment is good, as you say it was.


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

my 05 handles like doodoo on the highway 65+mph. dunno what the problem is. But it does seem really light on the ass-end. I passed somebody doing 70 the other day, about sideswiped them.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

i dont feel much of a problem in my 04 spec.


----------



## pherschel (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ruts*

My car will get a mind of its own if there are ruts in the highway. I have to remind it which way is straight.  Otherwise the posts above have it covered (watch that low tire pressure espically).


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

Thank you all for the replys... i thought i was going nuts!! its more than likely a combination of wind, tire pressure, and these amazing potenzas!!!  i had everything else checked..and no findings. would it help any if i put bags of sand in the trunk?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what trim do you have and what tyres?

also, what pressure are you running the tyres at?


----------



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

1.8 s 195 60 15. bridgestone potenzas re92 . the pressure, at the moment slips my thoughts, however i do know that it matches the sticker on the door.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

devo said:


> is any one else having a hard time driving at highway speeds? im not sure if the car is just really light....it seems to sway left to right. the alignment is all good. the car is almost one year old. any ideas???could it be the tires?


I have an 04 1.8S with stock Bridgestone Potenza RE92's air pressure 33psi front 30psi rear, plenty of tread left on em. alignment is good, and I'm not having any trouble. I did install the Nismo front upper strut tower bar, and planning on adding the rear sway bar.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

35psi should be the max, but i run that daily.

wider tires make a big difference. 16" wheels with wider tires.


otherwise, a lower stance with good coilovers helps too. 

moving to suspension forum.


----------

